# Can't see a thread showcasing shots on expired film, so....



## NGH (Jan 24, 2020)

Show me your shots taken on expired film; colour, black and white, anything goes.

Here's a few to kick things off...




A place to sit 
by Nigel, on Flickr




CarrotRoom-68360019.jpg 
by Nigel, on Flickr




Paint 
by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Jan 24, 2020)

Expired Gold 200, developed as black and white.




Silk by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Expired Gold 400




Rock on by limrodrigues, on Flickr


Expired film that I can't remember.




Footsteps by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 25, 2020)

The only outdated films I shoot are E-6 crossed in C-41.

Kodak E-100 crossed in C-41.....






Kodak 160T crossed in C-41.....


----------



## NGH (Jan 26, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> The only outdated films I shoot are E-6 crossed in C-41.



Wow, those colours are amazing!


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 26, 2020)

NGH said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > The only outdated films I shoot are E-6 crossed in C-41.
> ...



Thanks.....98% is the scan and I tweek it a bit in PS.

Here are a couple more.

Some type of Fuji E-6 crossed, can't remember but it was 15 years passed the date when this was shot.





Another Kodak 160T crossed. The 160 is from the late 80's, shot around 2016.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 27, 2020)

Kodak E-64T crossed C-41. I think this was shot 6-8..? years past the date. I can't remember most of these. 
FYI....all these were shot with a Pentax 35mm, MX or MV.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 13, 2020)

Last one (others already posted) from a roll of C22 stock expired in '75 processed in C41.  This was the messiest one on the strip, lots of reticulation and damage from the soft emulsion base that took days to dry and harden.  Camera Kodak Duaflex III.



 

..and one from a roll of Fujichrome, at least over 10 years past due x processed in C41.  Ensign Selfix  16-20.


----------



## rslt (Feb 13, 2020)

Gee, they have so much character.
My favorites are the orange tree and the B&W flower.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 13, 2020)

10+ year expired C41 brand x stuff (Wal*Mart?), Processed in D76 and scanned as a colour neg.  Camera was a Brownie 127 masked for 35 mm film width leaving the 127 frame length the same.


----------



## limr (Feb 13, 2020)

smithdan said:


> 10+ year expired C41 brand x stuff (Wal*Mart?), Processed in D76 and scanned as a colour neg.  Camera was a Brownie 127 masked for 35 mm film width leaving the 127 frame length the same.
> 
> View attachment 186794



Love this!


----------



## smithdan (Nov 4, 2021)

Thought this might be interesting,  20+ year old Fujicolor 400 resting inside a gifted Minolta Maxxum ST si,  x processed in D76 1:1.  First one, not my shot, posted to show how little the latent image deteriorated, at least in definition, color unknown..





...and this one, the only halfways legible frame from the 4 or 5 unshot roll end.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2021)

Cool!!!   Thanks for posting these, smithdan!


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm a cheap bastard! Film photography can get expensive so I'm always on the lookout for useable expired films. That has become an addiction and my darkroom fridge is pretty much overflowing now with 16mm, 110, 35mm 120, 4x5 and 5x7 films and rolls plus some even larger sheet sizes! One of my all time favourites is FujiFilm Eerna RD-1, a digital internegative film designed to be exposed with lasers. I shoot it at 1.5 iso and don't bother trying to get reality from the colours (that's an exercise in frustration). Instead, I embrace the surreal colours it often throws up as per this shot of my wife.
Minolta Alpha 7, Lensbaby Sweet 35



Manukau Cycling by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## RAZKY (Feb 26, 2022)

NGH said:


> Show me your shots taken on expired film; colour, black and white, anything goes.


Who are you to demand to see my photos??


----------

